# APR Presents 2.0 TSI VL Stage 2 ECU Upgrade! +72 Horsepower!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR's pleased to announce APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade is now available for the 2.0 TSI Audi ValveLift as seen in the new Audi TT. 

APR's Stage 2 ECU Upgrade is for use with an APR 2.0T Downpipe or a full turbo back exhaust system and adds a significant power gain over the stock and stage 1 tuned output levels. Due to the nature of a free flow exhaust system, APR's Engineers are able to safely extract more power from the engine thanks to a reduction in exhaust gas temperature and backpressure and an increase in airflow through the addition of an APR high flow exhaust system. 

*Pricing*

Stage 2 is a *FREE* upgrade for APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade customers. Standard ecu upgrade pricing applies for all other customers. 

*Dyno Charts*



















Click here to see power at the wheels

Power is increased to 281 HP and 314 FT-LBS of torque on 93 octane and results in a 72 HP gain over stock at 6,500 RPM and 64 ft-lbs of torque gain at 5,400 RPM.

To find an APR dealer, please use our dealer locator tool: www.goapr.com/dealer/

Stay tuned for our new Audi TT 2.0 TSI VL Carbonio intake system and Go APR!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Now THAT's more like it! 

Does the larger downpipe help the turbo spool up even faster? Would the turbo run cooler even when in stock mode? (Especially given the tripple digit summer temps we've had lately)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Now THAT's more like it!


Oh I agree full on!



> Does the larger downpipe help the turbo spool up even faster?


yes!



> Would the turbo run cooler even when in stock mode? (Especially given the tripple digit summer temps we've had lately)


Yes! The factory DP has a huge catalyst right next to the turbo hotside. It gets really really hot. On our downpipe, it's moved much further down stream and is more free flowing.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

CAT's are the DEVIL!


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

APR does not make/offer a full turbo back exhaust system for the 2.0 TFSI w/VL Audi TT (MY 2011+). [To my knowledge at least]

If one desires a full turbo back exhaust system... what makes & models of cat-back systems are recommended by APR to mate up with the APR dp? 

Is 2.25", 2.5", 2.75", or 3.0" (or bigger?) pipe best?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

You are correct, we only have a downpipe for this application.

You should be fine with the stock cat-back and stage 2 software. Thats what we used while calibrating. We have not tested any other systems with our downpipe and software so I can't give any suggestions on other catbacks to use.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

So I bought both an air intake and catted downpipe from you folks last month for my 2013 TT. I installed both last week. Then I scheduled an appointment with my local tuner to get your Stage 2 ECU upgrade to tie it all together.

Too my great disappointment, after getting to the tuner's shop, he informs me that APR has no tunes for my 2013 TT . . .:what: He got on the telephone with you folks and was told APR has not been able to crack the ECU on the most recent versions of several Audi models, including the 2013 TT. Funny, APR's website promoting the Audi TT Mk2 ECU software makes no mention of this . . ..

So the question is, am I going to run into problems or issues running the downpipe on my car in the short term or long term without the accompanying tune?


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Stage 2 plus with hpfp and hfc for a week now on my 2012 tts and every time driving so far is all smiles. Also hfc and down pipe make the stock exhaust sound great.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Also, is there an update comming for this tune? I see the r boys have one.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

13ttaz said:


> So the question is, am I going to run into problems or issues running the downpipe on my car in the short term or long term without the accompanying tune?


[email protected], kindly let me know whether APR recommends NOT running your APR down pipe without the stage 2 tune. My tuner indicated he has always been told by APR NOT to run your down pipe without the accompanying tune.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

13ttaz said:


> [email protected], kindly let me know whether APR recommends NOT running your APR down pipe without the stage 2 tune. My tuner indicated he has always been told by APR NOT to run your down pipe without the accompanying tune.


Hello . . . Arin . . . any one at APR . . . what's the word on this?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

So, no after sales support for me from APR huh? That's disappointing . . . . :thumbdown:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> So, no after sales support for me from APR huh? That's disappointing . . . . :thumbdown:


Arin = Not 24x7 Support Person.
Forum = Not a place where you should expect a direct response to an inquiry in x amount of time.


http://www.goapr.com/contact/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> So the question is, am I going to run into problems or issues running the downpipe on my car in the short term or long term without the accompanying tune?


You'll probably get a CEL for catalyst efficiency, but it does not negatively impact the vehicles performance, operation, or reliability in any way. A rear o2 sensor spacer can be used to clear the CEL.



Bezlar said:


> Also, is there an update comming for this tune? I see the r boys have one.


Yes. TTS shares the same platform and will have the same update if I'm not mistaken. 




13ttaz said:


> [email protected], kindly let me know whether APR recommends NOT running your APR down pipe without the stage 2 tune. My tuner indicated he has always been told by APR NOT to run your down pipe without the accompanying tune.


You'll probably get a CEL for catalyst efficiency, but it does not negatively impact the vehicles performance, operation, or reliability in any way. A rear o2 sensor spacer can be used to clear the CEL.



13ttaz said:


> So, no after sales support for me from APR huh? That's disappointing . . . . :thumbdown:


I see your post is from Sunday. Sorry for not providing sunday afternoon after sales support for you on an internet forum. I was out of the office and when I was in the office, I did not see the post, but if I did, I probably would not have answerd it anyways as I've been extremely busy launching roughly 20 new products this week. If you ever need a speedy answer, it's best to call in: 334 502 5181.

I hope I have answered your questions above.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey Arin, Is it true that the product is not compatible with 2013 ECUs? Answer me NOW:laugh:

Thanks.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I see your post is from Sunday. Sorry for not providing sunday afternoon after sales support for you on an internet forum. I was out of the office and when I was in the office, I did not see the post, but if I did, I probably would not have answerd it anyways as I've been extremely busy launching roughly 20 new products this week.


Really . . . what about spending 30 seconds on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from your extremely busy product launching schedule to respond to an APR customer . . . what a little prick!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Really . . . what about spending 30 seconds on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from your extremely busy product launching schedule to respond to an APR customer . . . what a little prick!


Did you try to call APR and get an answer from there support department? I think by your comment we can see who the little prick is.:screwy:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> Really . . . what about spending 30 seconds on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from your extremely busy product launching schedule to respond to an APR customer . . . what a little prick!


:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sandjunkie said:


> Hey Arin, Is it true that the product is not compatible with 2013 ECUs? Answer me NOW:laugh:
> 
> Thanks.


Some 2013 ECUs are not support. 



13ttaz said:


> Really . . . what about spending 30 seconds on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday from your extremely busy product launching schedule to respond to an APR customer . . . what a little prick!


13ttaz,

Actually, I spent hours before work, during work, during my lunch break, and at home after work responding to customers on the internet. In that time, 0% was spent on you.

Why?

Ever look at the internet? It's a big place. 

If you have a problem, just call. 

Thanks. 

Arin (_Little Prick_).


----------



## Resolute (May 15, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Really . . . I could have spent 30 seconds sending APR an e-mail or placing a phone call to their customer service about my question, like any intelligent person would do if they needed to contact the company about a product they purchased, but instead I posted a question on a third-party internet forum and then bitched when APR didn't answer. . . I'm such a little prick!


Yes. Yes, you are.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

This is some funny ****! People don't know how to act anymore in this world. I bet he wouldn't be a little prick face to face, but here or phone or text it's easy to be so rude.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Some 2013 ECUs are not support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one "LP" :laugh:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, you girls are too funny.

I do have a question though for jonezing for LP, are you a salaried fluffer or a volunteer fluffer. And do you work to keep the whole APR staff from going flaccid or just LP? :laugh:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> Oh, you girls are too funny.
> 
> I do have a question though for jonezing for LP, are you a salaried fluffer or a volunteer fluffer. And do you work to keep the whole APR staff from going flaccid or just LP? :laugh:


2.5/10.
Too Juvenile.

Try again.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Oh, you girls are too funny.
> 
> I do have a question though for jonezing for LP, are you a salaried fluffer or a volunteer fluffer. And do you work to keep the whole APR staff from going flaccid or just LP? :laugh:


weak sauce


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Seriously though, I have only been on this forum for a short time and it took me two to three APR threads to discern that Arin (Little Prick) has a highly exaggerated sense of worth to his employer and the VAG-owner community. After all LP is nothing more than a trained internet monkey - which are a dime a dozen in today's marketplace. Inevitably, he will be reminded of this. "I am extremely busy with 20 new product launches" LP says in his best imitation of an APR owner . . . really.

The other thing a find commically peculiar is the high school girl herd mentality that exists with APR doppelgangers and fluffers - really some of you girls are over top in your efforts to ensure that LP and his brethren never have bodily secretions that are not lapped up . . . and "jonezing for LP" you are clearly the grand Madam in that regard. It's disconcerting and creepy . . . . Man up lady.

Just calling it as I, and undoubtedly many others on this forum, see it. With that said, I certainly am looking forward to see who, between APR and Unitronic are able to crack the ECU on the CETA engines first.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

So, anyone have any comments on power gains? Maybe increase in db of DP? I have seen the charts, but would like to hear some seat dyno results.

Thanks!!


MK2 TT roadster Quattro
Waiting on the NA release of the S3


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a 100 octane map in the works? [for water/methanol injection/race gas]

What about maybe eeking a few more HP to get both power and tq figures into the 300's??? 

Maybe a Stage II+ to utilize a HPFP and/or secondary/larger intercooler?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

You can add an intercooler at any point, no recalibration needed. 

This platform doesn't need larger injectors or HPFP - they wouldn't help power wise as they are not limited currently. 

Our stage 2 calibration does have a 100 octane file. I'm not sure of the output, but it's more than 93. : )


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You can add an intercooler at any point, no recalibration needed.
> 
> This platform doesn't need larger injectors or HPFP - they wouldn't help power wise as they are not limited currently.
> 
> Our stage 2 calibration does have a 100 octane file. I'm not sure of the output, but it's more than 93. : )


Ahh nice. Now all APR needs to do is come out with a twin turbo or a twin charge (super charger plus turbo) system for these 2.0 engines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> Ahh nice. Now all APR needs to do is come out with a twin turbo or a twin charge (super charger plus turbo) system for these 2.0 engines.


Haha, yeah right! 

We do have the k04 upgrade. It's awesome!

http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_trans_20_tsi_vl_k04.html


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

ttt . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2013+ ECUs are supported. :thumbup:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 2013+ ECUs are supported. :thumbup:


Thanks LP; however like I imagine you will in the not too distant future, I have moved on . . . :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

13ttaz said:


> Thanks LP; however like I imagine you will in the not too distant future, I have moved on . . . :thumbup:


I'm not sure I follow, but I'm sorry to hear you've moved on.

Thanks!

-Arin


----------

